# Kindgerechtes Federgabel-Setup



## Flaneur (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

da sich hier viele Themen hauptsächlich um das Thema Leichtigkeits-Tuning am Kinderrad drehen, möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen zu den Setup-Möglichkeiten einer an einem Serien-Bike montierten Federgabel beitragen.
Dabei beziehe ich mich auf die momentan häufig an 20-Zoll-Rädern verbaute M3010AL von SR-Suntour, wie ich sie konkret an einem Bulls Nova Team 20 vorgefunden habe. Zwar wird der Federweg von Bulls mit 50mm beworben, tatsächlich lässt sich das Vorderrad aber nur ca. 30mm einfedern und eben auch nur mit einem für einen fast 5-jährigen unverhältnismäßigem Krafteinsatz.
Also stellt sich die Aufgabe, die "versteckten" 20mm Federweg zu aktivieren und das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel einem altersgerechten Fahrergewicht von rund 20kg anzupassen.
Mit einem Blick auf die Explosionszeichnung (SF13-M3020-DS-24-50.pdf unter Service auf der Suntour-Homepage) erkennt man den simplen Aufbau der baugleichen Gabel und das Bauteil Nr. 7, das unter dem rechten Standrohr als Anschlag beim Einfedern verbaut ist. Tatsächlich misst die Höhe des Dämpferelements genau 20mm, das Elastomermaterial ist aber so hart, dass es schon ziemlich dreist anmutet, den "Gummi" dem Federweg zuzurechnen.
Kürzen oder Rauswerfen von Bauteil 6 "Bottom Stopper" bringt bei der M-Serie keinen längeren Federweg, weil sich die Tauchrohre auf ihrer Innenseite stufig verjüngen und damit ein konstruktionsbedingter Anschlag für die Standrohre auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Kunststoffteil existiert.
Um die Endanschläge nicht ganz ungedämpft zu lassen, habe ich mich entschieden den unteren und den oberen Elastomer im Verhältnis so zu kürzen, dass am Ende 50mm Federweg freistehen können (siehe Foto).





Das andere Bild zeigt eine Aufstellung der verbauten Originalfeder mit 180mm Länge und 3,4mm Drahtstärke und den vorausgewählten Normfedern (Stückpreis 4-6 Euro) für die Setup-Alternativen weich (2,0mm + 2,5mm Federdraht), mittel (2,5mm) und hart (2,5mm + 3,0mm).





Die gestapelten Federn werden auf einem Dorn geführt, der 30mm Federweg für die weichere Feder und 20mm für die härtere vorsieht. Insgesamt ist der Federnstapel rund 20mm länger als die Originalfeder, so dass sich etwas Vorspannung beim Einbau in die Gabel einstellt.
Beim Zusammenbau fällt auf, dass die Fixierschraube dann doch etwas zu kurz gekontert ist, um noch genügend freies Gewinde für die Mutter auf der Unterseite des rechten Tauchrohrs zu bieten, also bleiben am Ende doch nur ca. 45mm Federweg.

Mit dem weichen Setup spricht die Gabel sehr gut an - im Fahreinsatz wird sich zeigen, ob das schon zuviel des Guten ist. Für ein einfaches Tuning mit "Wachstumsreserven" bietet sicherlich die lange Normfeder mit 2,5mm Drahtstärke den besten Kompromiss, evtl. mit zusätzlicher Vorspannung. Ob der Junior dem Fahrwerk je das harte Setup abverlangt, bleibt noch abzuwarten. Eine unvorhergesehen interessante Kombination ist auch die weiche mit der harten Feder: Trotz des anfänglich leichten Einfederns spürt man abrupt den Übergang, so daß man die Gabel am Ende kaum durchzudrücken vermag, diese aber im Gegensatz zu dem harten Elastomer dennoch federt. Die Originalfeder eignet sich schätzungsweise erst für Kinder jenseits der 30 kg Körpergewicht, aber die kommt natürlich auch bei 30mm Original-Federweg nicht in den Anschlag - Resultat ist eine Quasi-Starrgabel mit Federstahlballast.

Fazit: Dafür, dass sich die meisten Argumente, vor allem aus Gewichtsgründen, gegen eine Federgabel am 20-Zoll-Rad richten, gibt es einfach im Handel zu wenig Auswahl oder Nachrüst-Optionen mit (Alu-)Starrgabeln. Dabei ließen sich doch einige Federgabel-Modelle mit recht überschaubarem Einsatz so voreinstellen, dass sie zumindest ihrer Funktion am Rad gerecht würden. Bleibt die Frage, warum die Rad-Hersteller trotzdem keine kindgerechten Setups anbieten können?

Anmerkung: Ich stelle hier einen Diskussionsbeitrag und keine Umbau-Anleitung ein. Dennoch möchte ich auf die Unsicherheit hinweisen, dass Garantieverluste oder auch Sach- und Personenschäden eintreten können, wenn eine Federgabel manipuliert wird, für die ich keine Verantwortung übernehme. Jegliche Nachahmungen geschehen auf eigene Gefahr!

Freundlichen Gruß ins Forum


----------



## Y_G (3. März 2013)

Danke für den Bericht, ist interessant. Hast Du mal vorhet nachher gewogen ob sich da was ändert? Ich finde jedoch den Nutzen durch das zusätzlich Gewicht gegenüber einer Starrgabel teuer erkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (3. März 2013)

Hallo 

Danke für Dein Beitrag. 
Kannst Du bitte noch Deine Bezugsquellen und die Artikelnummern posten?
Ich überlege auch, ob ich die SF11 M3010 AL P 24 50 dem Fahrergewicht anpasse.


----------



## Toolkid (3. März 2013)

Danke für den detaillierten Bericht. IMO kann es Kindern nicht schaden, sich mit einer Starrgabel eine entsprechende Fahrweise anzueignen.


----------



## wintermute (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

etwas aehnlich war meine Erfahrung bei der 20" Spinner Grind, die ich anstelle der Starrgabel beim Bike meines Sohnes verbaut habe. 
Die Herstellereigene Angabe der Federwegs hatte eigentlich gar nix mit dem real erreichbaren Federweg zu tun, abgesehen davon, dass das typische Kindergewicht absolut nicht ausgereicht haette, den Federweg wenigsens ansatzweise zu nutzen.

Ich habe dann bei einem Federhaendler eine extrem weiche Feder in der passenden Grösse gekauft und auch an den Anschlagelestomeren "herumgeschnitzt", dass ich letztendlich auf fast 60 mm Federweg komme.

Letztendlich sind die Laufbuchsen aber nicht ganz so leichtgaengig wie es wuenschtenswert waere. Das Losbrechmoment ist immer noch relativ hoch. Wahrscheinlich kann man fuer c.a. 60 Euro nicht so viel erwarten.

Wenn mein Grosser im "schweren" Gelaende (ok schweres Gelaende fuer einen 7-Jaehrigen) unterwegs ist abeitet die Gabel aber halbwegs zufriedenstellen.

So sensibel wie meine Pace ist sie leider nicht ;-)

Vieel Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> IMO kann es Kindern nicht schaden, sich mit einer Starrgabel eine entsprechende Fahrweise anzueignen.


 in den zeiten von long-travel beiks ist die "entsprechende fahrweise" eine gefederte.


----------



## Flaneur (4. März 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.


 @_Y_G_: Vom Gewicht wird sich kein Vorteil ergeben haben: Die zusätzlichen Drehteile wiegen das leicht geringere Gewicht der Normfedern wieder auf. Das tut sich also nichts...ich hatte die Gabel auch nicht als Einzelteil in der Hand bzw. auf der Waage, daher schätze ich mal so typisch 1,5kg. 
Der Aufhänger für die Aktion war ja die Frage, warum Bulls die Federgabel mit 50mm Federweg beworben hat. 
Wie gesagt, trotz meiner Umbauversuche gibt diese Gabel nur 45mm her oder man lässt im Innern das Metall aufeinander schlagen. Bei der XCT-Baureihe oder den RST Capa- Gabeln ist vielleicht mehr Federweg drin, aber diese Gabel war nun einmal serienmäßig verbaut.
Wenn man einen Gabeltausch überlegt, würde ich, wenn's um's Gewicht geht, auch immer eine Starrgabel vorziehen - sofern man denn eine passende bekommt - Federgabeln müssten aber auch kein No-Go sein, wenn man sie denn kindgerechter Auslegen würde. Darum ging es ja letztendlich.
Etwas mehr Materialqualität wäre sicherlich auch machbar und noch bezahlbar.


 @_XUrban_: Einfach mal nach technischen Federn suchen, da gibt's einige Anbieter im Netz - ich hab einen in Halver gewählt, der auch an Privatkunden liefert.
Für die 24"-Gabel bestehen wahrscheinlich andere Anforderungen. Ich überlege, evtl. auch noch andere Federn einzusetzen, denn da ich keine aktuellen Angaben zu Federraten bei Suntour gefunden habe, dient der beschriebene Versuch erstmal der Einordnung, was geht. Irgendwo hat das Spiel natürlich auch seine Grenze, da sich der sinnvolle Bereich zwischen 2-3mm Federdrahtstärke mit der geeigneten Baugröße bewegt. 
Das weiche Setup ist schon "grenzwertig-weich" und an einem größeren Bike sicherlich ungeeignet. Eine weichere Feder mit einer Federrate so um 5 N/mm und eine härtere mit knapp 10 N/mm bieten in Kombination vielleicht einen brauchbaren Ansatz. Das hängt natürlich auch von der Fahrweise ab. Ich finde eine Federnkombination eignet sich gut wegen der Annäherung an ein progressives Federungsverhalten, so dass sie leicht einfedert, aber zum Ende mehr Widerstand bietet.
Eine Vorspannung von 20-30mm auf der weicheren Feder ginge dann auch noch, aber wenn man es übertreibt, bekommt man wahrscheinlich irgendwann die Plastikkappe nicht mehr eingeschraubt oder es besteht die Gefahr, dass die bei harten Schlägen zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt einfach aus dem Gewinde fliegt.

Gruß


----------



## XUrban (13. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## HarryBeast (30. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwar schon älter, aber mit Hilfe dieses Threads habe ich eine Suntour M3010 für das 20"-Rad vom Nachwuchs auch brauchbar gemacht. Tolle Sache!


----------

